# canon powershot won't turn on!



## dog12 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a Canon powershot sd 600 and it won't turn on even with new battries
help please!!!
thanks 
dog12


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure that you didn't just press the LCD screen button - there's usually a button to turn off the LCD screen to save power.

If nothing comes on at all, then try looking for a reset button. It's usually a very small button you have to press with a paperclip or something like that. Look near the bottom of the camera, or under a cover, if there are any on the camera. I would take the memory card out of the camera before you press the reset button, just to be sure it doesn't delete the pictures.


----------

